# thermoacoustic engine



## deatharena89 (Jul 29, 2011)

i think you all would have heard about the thermoacoustic engines they are also like stirling engines(external combustion engines),i have made several stirling engines and this is one of them which is very using the available materials,the main aim of my project is not to produce any power using them,just to understand the concept..i think this is the simplest way to make..

specifications and materials:

1. aluminium pipe
2.rubber corks
3.transparent tube
4.steel wool as regenerator
5.lamp to heat the engine
6.two to three books used as stand
7.liquid(water) as piston..

working: 
    when we heat the engine using a lamp or candle or propane torch a travelling waves are produced which travel two and fro between the two ends and this is used to drive the engine,the regenerator acts as the heat exchanger..

take a look at the video..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRmFRRK2ykw[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 29, 2011)

Very interesting and well made but I prefer those noisy things with heaps of grunt. Just my 2 cents worth. Cheers. ;D


----------



## Longboy (Jul 29, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Very interesting and well made but I prefer those noisy things with heaps of grunt. Just my 2 cents worth. Cheers. ;D


....Try running "Grunty" on top of your entertainment center in the family room while watching a movie at the same time! :big:


----------



## deatharena89 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herbiev  said:
			
		

> Very interesting and well made but I prefer those noisy things with heaps of grunt. Just my 2 cents worth. Cheers. ;D


thank you,do you say about the pulsejet engine..


----------

